# Sen's bulk 2015



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

hi.

most people on here know me by now.

ive deleted my other journaly cos it was boring as fvck. not much happens during a cruise so pretty pointless really.

monday im starting my bulk.

its gonna be 20 weeks long.

i posted a video of ben pakulski a couple weeks ago about bulking strategies, its here..






this is what im gonna try to do, diet wise.

every sunday i'll weigh myself and work out my tdee which will determine how many calories i'll be having every day for the following week.

im gonna do 3-6 weeks eating 1500 calories above my tdee depending how quickly i gain body fat. once i notice body fat increasing, i'll switch to 5-800 calories below maintenence and do a few weeks of that.

i'll take pics on monday as a starting pic to compare with at the end.

drugs will be..

750 test ew 500 deca ew + 300 test p 300 npp for first few weeks.

first 5 weeks though i'll be using chem tech super bulk 600 so if its dosed right (which i very much doubt) it'll be 1200 test for first 5 weeks but im guessing it'll be more like 800 ish. (again, just a guess).

not really sure why i bought the super bulk 600, i just saw it and bought it and it needs using.

weeks 1-5 super bulk 600 x 2ml ew

weeks 1-20 250 deca x 2 ew mixture of wc labs, guerilla and alpha pharma

weeks 6-20 test e 3 x 250mg ew mixture of neuro pharma and home brew

weeks 1-3 npp 100mg x 3 ew sphinx

weeks 1-3 test p 100mg x 3 ew sphinx

oh, aromasin at 25mg ed throughout too.










i also have winstrol and androlics anadrol which im still unsure about what to do with.

will also post measurements on monday


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

In :thumb:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Will be following this mate. If you bulk as well as your last cut you you should add some nice size. Good luck mate


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

A1243R said:


> In :thumb:





Abc987 said:


> Will be following this mate. If you bulk as well as your last cut you you should add some nice size. Good luck mate


Thanks men! Always struggled gaining weight. Did 3000 cals for a bit and hardly gained anything but did 2000 last week and lost 6lbs. Ha.

See what happens.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Actually can't be assed updating this!!

Started blast yesterday anyway. Gdoing 4010 cals a day this week. Weight was 12 7 on Monday.

Had 1 x test 600

1 x deca

1 x npp 100

1 x test p 100

Will do same Friday plus 1 x npp and 1 x test p on Wednesday.

I'll update when there's something interesting to tell you!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

12 stone 13 today so 6 lbs up from Monday.

Had 1ml test 600

1 ml deca

2ml npp

2ml test p so far this week.

1ml t 600, deca, npp, test p today.

Been having 50mg winstrol in morning cos I had some left over and 50mg oxy's pre workout.

Training been really good. Had some really bad doms! Legs are still killing. Sore to touch.

Food has been

50 oats 50 whey 50 peanut butter

8 eggs 4 wholemeal toast

200 chicken 200 rice 100 veg 30 cheese

80 dextrose 50 whey

200 minced beef 200 rice 100 veg 30 cheese

165 Greek yogurt 50 whey.

4080 ish cals.

Will weigh myself again on Sunday morning and workout food @ 1500cals above tdee.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

13 stone 1 this morning so 8lb up since Monday. Can't really tell though.

Watching terminator tonight then out for food.

Have a good weekend, humans.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Didn't even see this @sen. In mate :bounce:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Verno said:


> Didn't even see this @sen. In mate :bounce:


thanks mate!!

not gonna update with every workout, just gets repetative. unless there's something worth mentioning.

lost a fair bit of strength after id been dieting so its not even worth talking about!


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

hi sen, have you run gear for 20 weeks before?? I stalled at 12-15 weeks, and had to come off as sides were too much. tried to fight through it but you know when its time to hop off.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

sen said:


> thanks mate!!
> 
> not gonna update with every workout, just gets repetative. unless there's something worth mentioning.
> 
> lost a fair bit of strength after id been dieting so its not even worth talking about!


I know what you mean mate, nothing worse than a cut to zap your strength :no:


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Any pictures of where you were at when you started @sen? be interested to see what you look like at the end of your bulk


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

garethd93 said:


> Any pictures of where you were at when you started @sen? be interested to see what you look like at the end of your bulk


This was from Monday mate


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

karbonk said:


> hi sen, have you run gear for 20 weeks before?? I stalled at 12-15 weeks, and had to come off as sides were too much. tried to fight through it but you know when its time to hop off.


Ran gear for almost a year non stop before! Ha!


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

What full on blast?? I am still ON myself but at 175 TestE pw


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm in mate :thumb:

Smash them cals in ya and get on the gain train


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Do you really need 1.2g test at 13 stone? Should blow up lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Do you really need 1.2g test at 13 stone? Should blow up lol


The plan was 750mg test e a week but had a bottle of test 600 to use. Didn't think it'd actually be 600mg/ml so went with 2ml a week in the hope it'd be at least 400. From week 6 onwards it'll be 750mg a week.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

karbonk said:


> What full on blast?? I am still ON myself but at 175 TestE pw


Yeah mate. Last May started on anavar then added test then swapped var for winstrol then winstrol for tren tren for deca deca for tren, added mast then tren and winstrol. Ha! Been on gear for years, on and off. Never really gained anything from gear in the past though. Probably due to poor training and thinking counting calories was only for fat people.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

I gained like crazy for 10/12 weeks then it STOPPED suddenly so I added tren, like I was chasing the gains but for me they stopped totally, I did gain from the tren but not massively. I now see the point in cycling or blasting and cruising.... lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In!!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> [img=http://i.imgur.com/Ddcv9.gif]


cant see this on my phone mate


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Errrmm hi.

Weight this morning was 13 2. Up 9lbs since Monday last week. Was up to 13 4 on Sunday morning but ended up doing a night shift Sunday, off Monday and 6am start Tuesday so didn't get all meals in on Monday and was 13 stone dead on Monday?

Anyway...

My gyno seems to be getting worse. Currently using 25mg ed wildcat aromasin. Seems like letrozole is the only thing that works when I'm blasting but after a while on letrozole I start getting colds really regular.

I've ordered some nolvadex off my new source which will probably be here Saturday so hopefully using nolvadex and aromasin might do the trick. If not, I dunno. Maybe it's the end of the road?


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

In for this. Big B.Pak fan after doing Mi40X. Be interesting to see how you get on with cyclical bulking :thumbup1:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Alex-the-Greek said:


> In for this. Big B.Pak fan after doing Mi40X. Be interesting to see how you get on with cyclical bulking :thumbup1:


thanks mate. Never really watched any of his videos until recently. Seems like a really intelligent guy.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

In for this fella!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> In for this fella!


thanks mate! You have a good holiday?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm in big lad, good luck with it


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

sen said:


> thanks mate! You have a good holiday?


It was great fella, we had a fantastic time. Ate a whole load of food too lol!

So you're going on a mini cut then?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> It was great fella, we had a fantastic time. Ate a whole load of food too lol!
> 
> So you're going on a mini cut then?


not sure. That was the plan but strength is starting to kick in now and im enjoying eating! Miht just go all out bulk for 20 weeks.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

13 stone 7 1/4 today so 1 stone up in 16 days.

Strength is up. Almost at my pre diet strength now so well pleased.

Also doctor has made me an appointment for an ultrasound scan for my gyno. Not sure what this is gonna achieve but definitely worth following up.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

sen said:


> 13 stone 7 1/4 today so 1 stone up in 16 days.
> 
> Strength is up. Almost at my pre diet strength now so well pleased.
> 
> Also doctor has made me an appointment for an ultrasound scan for my gyno. Not sure what this is gonna achieve but definitely worth following up.


How bad is your gyno mate? not tried Letro?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

sen said:


> not sure. That was the plan but strength is starting to kick in now and im enjoying eating! Miht just go all out bulk for 20 weeks.


Do it!!!!!!

Feels good throwing around heavier weights, eating more and being full of energy. Ain't no fun dragging your a$$ around when get to the nitty gritty part of cutting, sucks donkey balls!

20wk bulk would be epic!

Ive been cruising for 3wks so far, it's gone really quick tbf. Can't wait to blast though...


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

A1243R said:


> How bad is your gyno mate? not tried Letro?


yeah letro stops the gyno getting worse but starts msking me ill after a while. Gyno isn't as bad as some I've seen but if I had my t shirt off in public I'd definitely be uncomfortable. When I'm cold you can't notice but most times I've got some small triangles going on!


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> 20wk bulk would be epic!
> 
> Ive been cruising for 3wks so far, it's gone really quick tbf. Can't wait to blast though...


I tried to do a 20 week bulk but lasted 15 weeks, 13.5 stone to 16, been cruising now for 4 weeks and holding at 15 and a quarter stone, Feeling normal again and REALLY want to blast again !! but going to hold out for 10 weeks.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

sen said:


> Also doctor has made me an appointment for an ultrasound scan for my gyno. Not sure what this is gonna achieve but definitely worth following up.


Good luck with the ultrasound Sen.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

almost 3 weeks done and im already annoyed! my breathing has gone awful! dont mind the food and looking like a whale but being out of breath tying my shoes isnt great! ha!

only 17 weeks to go!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Not updated this for a while and not really much to add.

Only been training 3-4 times a week due to work. Working like 6pm Sunday - 6am Monday then in again 8hrs later to do 2-10 shift so it's pretty much impossible to get training in every day. Still doing ok with food. Was 13 stone 9 other day. +16lbs since I started.

Haven't even made an appointment for my ultrasound scan on my gyno, I've been that busy. Have been told to add caber so have ordered some which should be here Wednesday.

Did 6pm-6am Sat night, christening at 12:30 Sunday then 1800-0600 shift Sunday, in at 2pm today till 10 and in tomorrow 6am-6pm. Shits ****ed right up!

Definitely not going gym 6pm tomorrow, it's pointless. Another local gym shut down recently so member numbers have well increased and 6pm time is just ridiculous. Gonna try it late on around 9pm


----------

